# Black GSD free to a good home



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

Posting for a friend, who is leaving the country in a week:

Sole needs a home asap! She is very sweet! She gets along with everyone. She doesn't have a mean bone in her body. She is now living in a kennel, but in the past she was a house dog. Please help Sole find a home soon!

PM me for further info. 

Thank You


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry:

Sole is located in WV.


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

Sole has been adopted! Thank you to everyone that was helping me to find Sole a home! She has been adopted by a loving home with children and other dogs.

I wish every dog that needed a home could get one in two days!

This made my day!


----------

